# Rettet die Koppentraun



## posengucker (22. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe heute erfahren, daß an der Koppentraun ein Kraftwerksprojekt geplant ist. Ich kenne zwar das Gewässer nicht, aber den Fotos nach dürfte es sich hier um ein Naturjuwel handeln, das einem Kraftwerksbau geopfert werden soll.

Bitte unterstützt die Petition mit einem Mail an die steirische Landeshauptfrau.

Mehr Infos gibt es unter Koppentraun  .

Danke für Eure Mithilfe und zeigt, wie stark die Anglergemeinschaft sein kann.

lg
Pogu


----------



## C.K. (22. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Habe der Landeshauptfrau auch eine nette Mail geschrieben. Ob sie mir wohl antwortet? |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Lachsy (22. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

hab ihr auch eine geschrieben, hoffe das genug angler das gleiche tun.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## AngelAndy20 (22. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Habs auch ausgefüllt, bringe es im Freundeskreis in Umlauf!

Gruß Andy


----------



## Ossipeter (22. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Bin auch dabei! Sollten ein Holzheizkraftwerk bauen. Wäre sinnvoller.


----------



## posengucker (23. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Hallo,

Danke für Eure Unterstützung.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Pickerfan (23. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Die gute Frau hat Post


----------



## rob (23. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

ein weiterer brief von mir:m
alles nur keine wasserkraftwerke mehr:c


----------



## fishmike (23. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Und eine weitere Mail für die gute Frau....

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Farina (23. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Ich kenne die Koppentraun sehr gut, Bad Aussee mit seinen 3 Traunflüssen gehört für mich zu den schönsten Ecken in Austria.

Die Frau hat Post......



Farina


----------



## posengucker (23. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Hehe,

ich glaub der Stein kommt ins Rollen  :m 

lg
Pogu


----------



## richard (23. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Grüß Euch!

Habe soeben die Frau Landeshauptmann ebenfalls mit einem Briefchen beehrt!

Ritschie


----------



## HD4ever (23. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

jo - ich auch ! :m


----------



## bigcalli (23. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

und klick und weg !

Überall baut man die scheiß Kraftwerke zurück und dort wollen Sie die fehler wieder begehen die man vor 30-40 Jahren gemacht hat.#q


----------



## stockfisch (23. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

so, hab auch (noch)mal unterschrieben -> bei uns in Linz hat mich und meine Freundin vor so ca. drei Wochen schon eine Frau auf der Landstrasse mit einer Unterschriftenliste angesprochen ..


----------



## AngelAndy20 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Nach oben schieb - meine ma hats auch ausgefüllt:m


----------



## Bodo1981 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

So von mir hat die gute Frau auch ein mail bekommen!!!!:m

Hoffentlich bringt es etwas?!#c
gruss Bodo


----------



## SchwalmAngler (23. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Habe auch mal eine Mail verschickt.
Hier in .de versuchen wir die Wasserkraftwerke los zu werden bzw. Lösungen gegen die Fischschredderanlagen zu finden und die wollen in solch eine schöne, unberührte Natur eins bauen. #q


----------



## richard (24. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

und meine Freundin hat auch ein Briefchen abgeschickt.


----------



## rob (25. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

ich hol es nochmal hoch:m
wir bitten alle boardies uns in österreich mit dieser petition zu unterstützen!
wir wollen keine wasserkraftwerke mehr!!!!
http://www.koppentraun.at/petition.php

danke und lg rob


----------



## Anni (25. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

da geb ich und bine auch unsere stimmen ab klaro#h


----------



## just_a_placebo (25. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Hab auch eine mail geschickt.


----------



## René1964 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Schließe mich an. Hoffentlich bringt's was.


----------



## Drohne (26. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Meine Gattin und ich haben uns natürlich auch bemerkbar gemacht#6 
Wir hoffen und ersuchen noch um viele Eintragungen. 

Liebe Grüße von 
Drohne und seinem Weisel


----------



## FeldP (31. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Danke für die zahlreiche Unterstützung der Koppentraun liebe Angler!
An die 100 Fackelfahrer waren dabei beim Fest für die Koppentraun! Hunderte Freunde der Koppentraun besuchten die Abendveranstaltung, WWF, Umweltdachverband und die Inititative Koppentaun gaben den vorläufigen Stand der Unterschriftenaktion bekannt, 8856 Unterschriften wurden in 4 Wochen gesammelt! Eine Story gibt's auf www.kajak.at.

??? Wie geht's weiter ???

Die Unterschriften werden noch eine Woche weitergesammelt, 10.000 Unterschriften sollen der steirischen Landespolitik anschließend übergeben werden!

Wer also noch Listen zuhause hat oder *NOCH UNTERSCHRIFTEN SAMMELN kann*, diese bitte unbedingt *bis* *5.9.* an Thomas Seiler, Neuhofen 32, A-8983 Bad Mitterndorf senden, oder scannen und an info@koppentraun.at mailen! Unterschriftenlisten gibt's hier: http://www.koppentraun.at/doc/Unterschriftenliste.Juli.05.pdf

Die *online Petition* *wird* natürlich auch bis auf weiteres *fortgesetzt*:
http://www.koppentraun.at/petition.php 
Herzlichen Dank allen fürs helfen und mitmachen!

Liebe Grüße, Peter @ kajak.at


----------



## posengucker (31. August 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Hallo Peter,

ich finde es toll, wenn Kajakfahrer und Angler an einen Strang ziehen. Ist ist in unser aller Interesse, dass die heimischen Flüsse, die noch nicht den Charakter eines Kanals haben, zu erhalten.

Danke an alle Boardies, die diese Aktion unterstützt haben und noch weiter unterstützen werden.

lg
Pogu


----------



## bigcalli (5. September 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

noch mal nach oben schubs........


----------



## AngelAndy20 (17. September 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Könnt nich schaden wenn ich das wieder nach oben schieb oder?|kopfkrat :q


----------



## Saibling (27. September 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Hallo

Habe auch schon eine Mail gesendet, die Koppentraun ist ja nur 25 Kilometer von mir entfernt, der absolut schönste Gebirgsfluß für Salmoniden !!!#h 

Es wäre der Wahnsinn wenn dieses Projekt durchgesetzt würde !#d 

Grüße Chris


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. September 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Auch von mir ist eine Mail raus.
Klasse Aktion.... #6  #6  #6


----------



## rob (28. September 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

ja micha!find ich auch!!
deswegen bitte noch mehr unterschriften!!bitte bitte:m
lg rob


----------



## Helmet (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

hab auch der Klasnic ein Mail geschickt! Sie is ja nicht mehr Landeshauptmann(frau)!!! Wo fällt jetzt die Zuständigkeit hin?


----------



## FeldP (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

Liebe Freunde und Freundinnen der Koppentraun!


Bis Jahresende soll eine wichtige Entscheidung für die Koppentraun fallen,
der Naturschutzbescheid der steirischen Fachabteilung 13C wird kommen,
Insiderinformationen zufolge kann der noch immer positiv - also für das Kraftwerk - ausfallen...

Deshalb bitte ich euch noch *vor Weihnachten* als Privatperson oder im Namen eines Vereins *Protest/Bittbriefe* an die steirischen Politiker/Beamten zu senden, um doch noch einen *Bescheid für* die *Koppentraun* und *gegen* das *Kraftwerk* zu erreichen.

Der Druck auf die Entscheidungsträger darf nicht nachlassen!

*Wichtig* sind folgende Empfänger:
Dr. Paul Kaufmann - anscheinend Sachbearbeiter des Naturschutzbescheides
Ing Manfred Wegscheider - neuer Umweltlandesrat
DI Karl Fasching - Leiter der Fachstelle Naturschutz
Hofrat Dr. Johann Zebinger - Leiter der Fachabteilung 13C Naturschutz

Für weitere Infos oder Adressen bitte eine e-Mail an "peter @ kajak . at" senden.


Danke, liebe Grüße Peter Feldhammer

*"Retten wir die Koppentraun"*
*Petition unterzeichnen - JETZT* - auf
http://www.koppentraun.at/petition.php






Koppentraun im Winter


----------



## rob (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rettet die Koppentraun*

hallo peter!
wir unterstützen immer noch dieses anliegen vom ganzen herzen!
deshalb würd ich dich bitten um die sache zu vereinfachen,hier einen standarttext einzustellen,den die leute kopieren können und via mail weiterleiten.dazu müsstest du uns auch noch die adressen der von dir oben genannten personen einstellen.
da diese ja von offizieller seite und zuständig sind denke ich,das ein veröffentlichen der emailadressen im anglerboard legitim ist.lg aus wien
ein unterstützer:m


----------

